
Facing my fear: when I moved back to America, I felt like a foreigner - betolink
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/sep/02/facing-my-fear-moving-to-america-inequality-experience
======
eximius
I felt some fear too. I was in late elementary and middle school overseas and
when I came back I had a bit of culture shock. I despised a lot of popular
culture as antiintellectual and uneducated and rude... some of my childhood
friends werent as I remembered and we werent interested in the same things
anymore (which was not a surprise, really - we'd been going back for the
summers most years).

------
hkmurakami
This evoked memories of my time working in Japan, where at 24 years old, was
the first time I had lived in the country.

I very much felt like a foreigner, and had never felt more "American" than
when I lived and worked there.

Similar to the author, I saw my new grad colleagues getting their souls
crushed by the corporate machine (mine was one of the hardest crushed), felt a
strong desire to help, as someone who came from a culture with a healthier
perspective towards work and life, but was entirely powerless to do anything.

------
puppetmaster3
Obama was here for 8 years, lots has changed.

~~~
bubo_bubo
The only thing that's changed is that in-your-face racism is acceptable to
many whites because "Trump says what's on his mind." For a lot of people, dog-
whistle euphemisms like "urban" aren't needed anymore.

People have become coarser and rude.

Just because we got a black president doesn't mean things are better for non-
whites.

~~~
justicezyx
IMHO, I do not think racism as a whole is on rise. As for "is acceptable" or
not, I think that's a personal choice. Racism is never about internal
thinking, it's about conduct.

Trump said many things, but I do not think it's fair to label them as racism
speech or similar. He certainly did not "say what's on his mind"; otherwise
the words would be 100* worse TBH.

~~~
cylinder
America's problem is institutional racism, not conversational racism.

